# Abzockfalle mit der Telefon - Nr.: 1232111



## Querkopf (28 Juli 2015)

Habe meinen Provider eine Mail gesandt, mit der Bitte, die Nr. 1232111 zu sperren

Hier das Ergebnis: 

Sehr geehrter Herr [...],

Ihre Nachricht haben wir erhalten, vielen Dank dafür.

Ihren Wunsch haben wir gern erfüllt und die Leistungen von Drittanbietern gesperrt. Sie können mit der Rufnummer 49157[...] keine kostenpflichtigen Dienste mehr abonnieren, so z. B. Spiele, Klingeltöne oder Erotik. Die Sperrung gilt für alle Drittanbieter und ist nicht auf einzelne Angebote begrenzt.

Spätestens 48 Stunden nach der Einrichtung ist die Sperre technisch umgesetzt.

Haben Sie weitere Fragen oder Wünsche? Unsere Kundenhotline steht Ihnen für weitere Fragen unter der 1157* zur Verfügung. Wir freuen uns auf Ihren Anruf.

Freundliche Grüße

Ihr ALDI TALK Team

-----------------------------------------
Wie zufrieden sind Sie?

Um den Service von ALDI TALK ständig weiterentwickeln und verbessern zu können, möchten wir Sie bitten, an einer kurzen Kundenzufriedenheitsbefragung teilzunehmen.
Dies wird ca. 1 bis 2 Minuten Ihrer Zeit in Anspruch nehmen.

Über den folgenden Link erreichen Sie unsere Online Umfrage: [...]

-----------------------------------------
Unsere Kontaktmöglichkeiten:

Tel.: 1157*
Tel.: [...)
Fax: 0331-700 31 30
E-Mail: [...]
http://www.alditalk.de/

Postanschrift:
E-Plus Service GmbH & Co. KG
Postfach
14425 Potsdam
Vor 2 Sekunden gepostet von *[...]*

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_


----------



## klausp (29 Juli 2015)

Es ist wohl bei allen Providern so, dass Drittanbieter komplett gesperrt werden. 
Manchmal lassen sich einzelne Rufnummern für die sogenannte "Mehrwertdienste" wieder freischalten. 
Bei der Telekom z.B. geht das für Vertragskunden. 
Ob andere Provider wie Vodafone, O2, Eplus und wen es sonst noch gibt, das auch so handhaben, weiß ich nicht. 

Bis jetzt hat sich mir nicht erschlossen, wofür ich diese überhaupt Drittanbieter-Dienste brauchen sollte.

Wer es braucht, kann es ja nutzen, dann aber ganz bewusst. 
Von Übel finde ich, dass die Drittanbietersperre nicht standardmäßig gesetzt ist. 
Wäre das so, gäbe es auch keine Beschwerden über die Seuche der ungewollten Abos. 
Die mitverdienenden Provider müssten dann allerdings auf eine lukrative Geldquelle verzichten.


----------



## dvill (29 Juli 2015)

In Ö gibt es immerhin eine Behörde, die das Problem verstanden hat:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...ling-mehrbetrug-apps.32443/page-5#post-385042

Dort soll auch zum Herbst eine Problemlösung versucht werden.


----------

